
Libgphoto2 Port for iOS Released - holtmann
https://github.com/touchbyte/GPhoto2Framework
======
holtmann
touchbyte today released an iOS version of libgphoto2 - a library to access
digital cameras. libgphoto2 has been adopted to run on iOS and allows
controlling supported digital cameras using the PTP/IP protocol over Wi-Fi.
The adopted library is licensed under LGLP2 and used in PhotoSync 4.0 for iOS
([https://www.photosync-app.com](https://www.photosync-app.com)), a product by
touchbyte which enables powerful and flexible photo & videos transfers and
backup. The full source code including an example app is available at
[https://github.com/touchbyte/GPhoto2Framework](https://github.com/touchbyte/GPhoto2Framework)

